

Cewebrity Interview: Pek Pongpaet of Pinstagram - zupreme
http://cewebrity.co/uncategorized/episode-pek-pongpaet-of-pinstagram/

======
Piskvorrr
"Cewebrity"? That made me think "Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits" ;)

~~~
zupreme
LOL. I was actually going for the blending of the terms "Celebrity" and "Web",
hence "CeWEBrity". But I see the Elmer Fudd interpretation being valid too :-)

------
designhawg
I hate the headline, but Pek is the real deal. I'm also a big fan of
Pinstagram, so I might be more than a little biased.

------
zupreme
Note: If fellow hackers would like to be considered for an interview on a
future episode, please refer to this HN post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127237>

